# Fixed Penalty Notice!!!



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Received a 100 fine this morning for my number plate.
It was 0505hrs and I was in bed at the time while my car was parked. Wow, go Gloucestershire Constabulary. I accept my number plate has an incorrect spacing so it's no big gripe, however, there is no information available reference the fixed penalty notice.

What I want to know is how long do I have to get it sorted. My textbook correct plates are 150miles away right now. I've spent the last hour searching for answers online but Gloucestshire don't seem to offer any information on it and there is no point of reference on the ticket.

The problem I face is; what is stopping them from ticketing it today when I drive to the post office or if I'm driving to collect the plates. It could be endless you know.

Does anyone have an answer to this? It would be much appreciated.

Cheers Otto


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

As far as I'm aware the fine for a numberplate not conforming to regulations is £30 however down in Sussex a VDRS is usually issued first which requires you to replace the plates with legal ones. I've never heard of an unattended car being ticketed before!

Is there a phone number on the ticket or details how to appeal?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

no information except how to pay.

I don't mind paying it. I think it's a bit harsh, however, it is what it is I'm afraid. I just don't want to become targeted if they see the car in the same area tomorrow night and end up with a second 100 fine you know.

I thought it was 14 days but the information or point of reference is just not there.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Otto said:


> no information except how to pay.
> 
> I don't mind paying it. I think it's a bit harsh, however, it is what it is I'm afraid. I just don't want to become targeted if they see the car in the same area tomorrow night and end up with a second 100 fine you know.
> 
> I thought it was 14 days but the information or point of reference is just not there.


Are you sure its legit? Sounds bit dodgy to me, I'm a copper in Sussex and can't imagine ticketing an unattended car for something like this, I've ever known tickets be left on a car for parking issues.

Call 101 which the non emergency police number and will put you through to your local force, you can then ask to be put through to the ticket office.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

That all sounds a bit strange if there are no contact details. I'm surprised that you've been automatically fined too unless you previously had a notice telling you to change it


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Are you able to scan the ticket and put it on here.

Obviously, deleting your VRM etc.

Normally a £30 fine not £100.

What are the details to pay? Have you Googled them?

Something does not sound right here.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

I do beleive it is legitimate.
It's from Gloucestershire Constabulary
This is the website to pay

http://penaltynotice.direct.gov.uk
I checked it at 0750hrs and it was already on the system!
Possibly a targeted penalty rather than just by luck.
Possible a disgruntled neighbour as parking here is pretty difficult:lol:

I'm just appalled at the lack of information that has come with it.
It is shocking that it got ticketed whilst parked.
This is the first I've ever know that to happen.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

minibbb said:


> Are you sure its legit? Sounds bit dodgy to me, I'm a copper in Sussex and can't imagine ticketing an unattended car for something like this, I've ever known tickets be left on a car for parking issues.
> 
> Call 101 which the non emergency police number and will put you through to your local force, you can then ask to be put through to the ticket office.


this sounds like good advice, don't just go paying anything because you cannot find a number, I would always google the authority to start off with to find a number. There are too many scams about. Oh and get your number plates fixed. Badly spaced numbers don't look good, they look tacky  imo of course


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Go to halfords and get new ones?

Done by tomorrow then.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Something doesn't sound right here mate. Good advise above - check it out first and head to Halfords.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> Are you able to scan the ticket and put it on here.
> 
> Obviously, deleting your VRM etc.
> 
> ...


Although it's a little coincidental I was told today that a few fixed penaltys are now £100 so I'm guessing that may include the OP's ?

Just found this ? https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-penalties-for-careless-driving-come-into-force


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

someone who i know said he got stung for £100 today for no front plate on. I know it was £30 per plate then a fixed £60 even for one but now £100? what the... 

Id question the ticket.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

All fines got increased a month or 2 back. £60 is now £100.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*The fixed penalty for careless driving will be £100 with three points on the driver's licence. The most serious examples will continue to go through court, where offenders may face higher penalties.

The changes, which we aim to bring into force in July this year, are being introduced following extensive public consultation with road safety groups and police forces.

We are also increasing penalties for a range of other driving offences to a level which reflects their seriousness and which will ensure that they are consistent with other similar penalty offences:

a non-endorsable £30 fixed penalty notice will rise to £50
an endorsable £60 and non-endorsable Fixed Penalty Notice will rise to £100
an endorsable £120 Fixed Penalty Notice will rise to £200
the fixed penalty notice for driving with no insurance will rise from £200 to £300
Graduated fixed penalties (mainly for commercial goods and passenger carrying vehicles and includes offences like drivers' hours and overloading) and financial deposits (for drivers without a satisfactory UK address) will also increase:

a £30 non-endorsable fine will rise to £50
a £60 endorsable and non-endorsable fine will rise to £100
a £120 endorsable and non-endorsable fine will rise to £200
a £200 endorsable and non-endorsable fine will rise to £300*

any good ?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Stated correctly the fixed penalty notice went up a couplle of months ago and is now £100.
Index plate offences are the responsibility of the register keeper if the driver is not present. It does seem a little odd that such a notice was affixed to an unattended vehicle at that time in the MorNing. The legislation in relation to index plates relates to age from 51 style plates onwards the law was made more specific and was tightened up.
The officer must prove that your registration plate did not conform to the legislation.
A photograph would help but measurements should always back that up.
If you accept the offence then the notice needs to be paid within 28 days. If its not paid it goes up to £150 and is recoverable by way of a warrant. If not then return the form requesting court appearance. It is for the Police to prove the offence. Hopefully the officer recorded his evidence well. I suspect that given that the notice was issued to an unattended vehicle in the wee small hours I suspect it was likely to be a junior officer. There is no requirement to issue a warning of a defect rectification notice.
Details of how display index plates are on the following link to the DVLA 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_067666.pdf
DVLA have been running a campaign for a while now if the police alert them to an illegal index plate they have the right to withdraw it from the vehicle.

You may well have spent a lot of money for a cherished transfer but if you display it incorrectly DVLA have the right to remove it from you and sell it to someone else.

You can't buy plates without the V 5 registration document. If your stopped in the mean time show the officer the notice already issued. It's unlikely you would get a second notice.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Radish293 said:


> You can't buy plates without the V 5 registration document. If your stopped in the mean time show the officer the notice already issued. It's unlikely you would get a second notice.


You can on Ebay all day long! LOL:thumb:
No ID and no Docs are ever asked for.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys - i think a bit of caution is advised here. the Directgov website has been replaced with a gov.uk website - merging all information from other government departments into one easily accessible site. https://www.gov.uk/

I had a look at the link you supplied and was a little concerned that by clicking the directgov logo at the top left didn't bring you back to the home page. That didnt make sense to me.

I'd be more than a bit suspicious to be honest. Do your research before supplying any card details on that site!!

Cooks

Edit - it actually says you cant pay fixed penalty or parking fines using the on-line service!! https://www.gov.uk/pay-court-fine-online


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Guys - i think a bit of caution is advised here. the Directgov website has been replaced with a gov.uk website - merging all information from other government departments into one easily accessible site. https://www.gov.uk/
> 
> I had a look at the link you supplied and was a little concerned that by clicking the directgov logo at the top left didn't bring you back to the home page. That didnt make sense to me.
> 
> ...


Very well researched! I tend to think its a scam too, I simply cannot believe that a penalty could be issued to a unattended vehicle for this (usually £30 offence!)

I hope you are calling your local force on 101 to check and if its a scam hand the "ticket" in to the police for investigation.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just doesn't look or feel right, especially when using an out of date site that doesn't function as it should.

I'm not sure what the process is across the pond but i know over here a 'sternly worded letter' is issued by Driver and Vehicle Licensing NI TO THE REGISTERED KEEPER (they have the name and address after all) if it's a cherished plate that has been 'messed with.' 

Does't feel right that the local constabulary would put a fixed penalty on a stationary, unattended vehicle without the benefit of having a conversation with the driver (insurance / road fund license / fitness to drive etc etc etc)

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

minibbb said:


> Are you sure its legit? Sounds bit dodgy to me, I'm a copper in Sussex and can't imagine ticketing an unattended car for something like this, I've ever known tickets be left on a car for parking issues.
> 
> Call 101 which the non emergency police number and will put you through to your local force, you can then ask to be put through to the ticket office.


This is excellent advice!!

Cooks


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's listed as a place to pay fines on Durham Constab' site
https://www.durham.police.uk/Information-and-advice/Know-the-law/Pages/Fixed-Penalty-Notices.aspx


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

direct.gov.uk is a legit Gov website. Bad luck, gets some proper numberplates and pay the fine.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

WHOIS details for it too:



> Domain:
> direct.gov.uk
> 
> Registered For:
> ...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> direct.gov.uk is a legit Gov website. Bad luck, gets some proper numberplates and pay the fine.


It was - has now been replaced with the gov.uk . Have a look and see - it's no longer in operation so how a single page suddenly appears to be functioning is somewhat suspicious. I'd definitely check this out with the issuing police force before doing anything.

The cabinet office still hold the rights to the direct.gov domain btw.

Cooks


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for some of the advice thats been given.

I will check it with the local police station here first I think.

On the whole I accept my plate has an incorrect spacing but I was surprised at how little information is available on the whole ticketing episode and no one I know has ever had an unattended car ticketed before.

Thanks again


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Cookies said:


> It was - has now been replaced with the gov.uk . Have a look and see - it's no longer in operation so how a single page suddenly appears to be functioning is somewhat suspicious. I'd definitely check this out with the issuing police force before doing anything.
> 
> The cabinet office still hold the rights to the direct.gov domain btw.
> 
> Cooks


It's a page redirection. Nothing suspicious.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> It's a page redirection. Nothing suspicious.


Cheers SteveyG agreed - the only thing that got my back up was the fact that the homepage link usually attached to the Directgov logo did nothing - some of the older jobcentre plus directgov pages still exist (with a bit of a hunt) and when you click on the logo on them you're automatically brought to the new gov.uk site. I was just concerned that someone had seized the opportunity to clone a redundant site for fraudulent purposes.

Will probably turn out to be grand - i'm probably (read more than likely) a cynic but worth checking nonetheless.

Cooks


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Was the car parked on the road or on a driveway?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Otto said:


> What I want to know is how long do I have to get it sorted.


Dont take this the wrong way, but why should they give you any time at all to rectify your plate? They should have been legal in the first place. If your caught driving to the post office tomorrow with the same plates then you deserve another ticket. Getting a ticket shouldnt automatically give you imunity from further prosecution for the same offence.

Cant you nip to a local authorised car spares shop that makes plates?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but why should they give you any time at all to rectify your plate? They should have been legal in the first place. If your caught driving to the post office tomorrow with the same plates then you deserve another ticket. Getting a ticket shouldnt automatically give you imunity from further prosecution for the same offence.
> 
> Cant you nip to a local authorised car spares shop that makes plates?


A little harsh perhaps, with people's busy schedules these days its not always possible to fix things immediately. Yes they should have been legal in the first place but a £100 fine is too much I feel, £30 as it used to be would teach you a lesson!

The VDRS scheme allows you some grace to sort the issue with your vehicle out- has to be fixed within two weeks. This offence should have been dealt with via VDRS IMO, it resolves the issue and perhaps leave the member of the public with a nicer feeling about the police for a change. This is my take on it, I do the job and like cutting people some slack if it suits the matter in hand.

I would still like to hear if the OP clarified the ticket with his local police force- I just can't see how an unattended vehicle could be ticketed like this unless its something specific to that force. Also, if I was to issue a ticket today it wouldn't be online with the ticket office until I'd posted it to them- a matter of a few days. Not sure how it could appear online within a few hours, whole thing still seems fishy to me.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Its a non endorsable offence so should it not be £50?
I got a polite warning a few years ago about my plate, I was told if I didn't change it and was spotted again I'd be fined £30 ( now £50) I wasn't stopped by plod, I'd gone past a camera van.It was mis spaced (1 extra space) so I changed it, fair enough.The reason behind the fine for mis spacing is because they reckon they won't be able to trace your vehicle, funny how they wrote to me about it though.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

minibbb said:


> A little harsh perhaps, with people's busy schedules these days its not always possible to fix things immediately. Yes they should have been legal in the first place but a £100 fine is too much I feel, £30 as it used to be would teach you a lesson!


Because £30 is not enough to put people off. £100 is not enough in my eyes, they should take the cars and only give them back when you turn up with a correct set of plates. then if you get caught for same offence in future they should crush your car. It's a simple law that is easy to follow yet you see dodgy plates day in day out so obviously fines are not putting people off doing it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minibbb said:


> A little harsh perhaps, with people's busy schedules these days its not always possible to fix things immediately. Yes they should have been legal in the first place but a £100 fine is too much I feel, £30 as it used to be would teach you a lesson!
> 
> The VDRS scheme allows you some grace to sort the issue with your vehicle out- has to be fixed within two weeks. This offence should have been dealt with via VDRS IMO, it resolves the issue and perhaps leave the member of the public with a nicer feeling about the police for a change. This is my take on it, I do the job and like cutting people some slack if it suits the matter in hand.
> 
> I would still like to hear if the OP clarified the ticket with his local police force- I just can't see how an unattended vehicle could be ticketed like this unless its something specific to that force. Also, if I was to issue a ticket today it wouldn't be online with the ticket office until I'd posted it to them- a matter of a few days. Not sure how it could appear online within a few hours, whole thing still seems fishy to me.


Let's not pretend that people who go out of their way to find a dodgy plate maker to make dodgy plates don't know what they are doing.

Since thousands of people are still happy to manipulate their plates to the extent you can't actually work out what they say, obviously the deterrent wasn't enough in the first place.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Having previously posted on this thread it is interesting to see others view of this offence.
It's also surprising who few people have any idea of the law even those you claim to practice it. Perhaps they need to read up on the issue of fixed penalty notice offences.

The fine wether you like it or not is correct at £100 yes it is a non enforceable offence but these have two levels. £50 and £100. There are 28 days to pay or elect to have the matter refered to court.
I agree that issuing a ticket to an unattended vehicle at 0500 hours is a little unusual but it's perfectly lawful.
As for it being on the Forces web site the same day. Some forces use smart phones to prepare the ticket which is sent via the mobile phone network directly to a back office system.
There is also no requirement to issue a warning. The VDRS system is best used for items that wear that a driver might not be aware of rather than something that has need done deliberately.
Lots of things added or changed on cars in the name of improvement are unlawful, if your caught its tough it was your choice and the excuse of "it was like it when I bought it." isn't good enough.
It about time that people who make modifications such as registartion plates, coloured lights, tinted front windows, Euro look tyres and Wrapping looked into the law before wasting their money.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

minibbb said:


> A little harsh perhaps, with people's busy schedules these days its not always possible to fix things immediately. Yes they should have been legal in the first place but a £100 fine is too much I feel, £30 as it used to be would teach you a lesson!
> 
> The VDRS scheme allows you some grace to sort the issue with your vehicle out- has to be fixed within two weeks. This offence should have been dealt with via VDRS IMO, it resolves the issue and perhaps leave the member of the public with a nicer feeling about the police for a change. This is my take on it, I do the job and like cutting people some slack if it suits the matter in hand.
> 
> I would still like to hear if the OP clarified the ticket with his local police force- I just can't see how an unattended vehicle could be ticketed like this unless its something specific to that force. Also, if I was to issue a ticket today it wouldn't be online with the ticket office until I'd posted it to them- a matter of a few days. Not sure how it could appear online within a few hours, whole thing still seems fishy to me.


Busy schedules aren't an excuse given they you can order road legal plates online, probably from the same place he got the custom plates made, in less time than it's taken to write this post and could have (and maybe he already has) had them delivered and fitted a couple of days ago.

I respect that he's concerned about the possibility it's a scam fine, but why not focus on getting the plates made and fitted, THEN speak to someone at the local police station, rather than the other way around? You'd look like a right numpty rocking up at the station to query that ticket with the show plates still on. If it is a fake ticket, you'd more than likely be given a real one at the end of the conversation!

Also, do you no have to get the ticket stamped at an MOT station to confirm the new plates are road legal?


----------

